# Why Oh Why??



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

So today was my three month visit to my physc doc for a check up. And she asked how i was doing on the new antidepressant she persciribed three months ago..err well i hadnt taken it because i have a sensivity to most meds i take. So she convinced me to take it. I did...now im wide awake with all kinds of funny heart things going on. Fast heart rate w/ palps and feeling restless.

So i gooled it imiparimne. A. not to be taken with people with heart problems. B. to be used with caution with people with thyroid diease.

Why oh why do these doctors perscribe medications to people who shouldnt really take a paticular kind of medication. I have been having really bad anixety lately and it is one of the reason for her wanting me to take this medication. Im just tired of trying diffrent medications and having so many reactions. Espcially when the medication comes with a warning for condions i have. I was hoping this one would help with the anxiety.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> So today was my three month visit to my physc doc for a check up. And she asked how i was doing on the new antidepressant she persciribed three months ago..err well i hadnt taken it because i have a sensivity to most meds i take. So she convinced me to take it. I did...now im wide awake with all kinds of funny heart things going on. Fast heart rate w/ palps and feeling restless.
> 
> So i gooled it imiparimne. A. not to be taken with people with heart problems. B. to be used with caution with people with thyroid diease.
> 
> Why oh why do these doctors perscribe medications to people who shouldnt really take a paticular kind of medication. I have been having really bad anixety lately and it is one of the reason for her wanting me to take this medication. Im just tired of trying diffrent medications and having so many reactions. Espcially when the medication comes with a warning for condions i have. I was hoping this one would help with the anxiety.


Oh, my gosh!!! Are you okay? Did you call your doctor? This is hopeless; totally hopeless.

I am so so sorry this happened to you and I hope everyone reads this post. Do your research. Do not put anything in your mouth until you know all the details via your insert, discussion w/pharmacist, Google it and more. Be especially careful w/OTC and herbal preparations!!


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you have any kind of disease, DEFINITELY tell your pharmacist when you drop off and when you pick up your medication. I'm in pharmacy school and my pharmacist where I work as an intern catches SO much stuff that isn't in the computer just by talking to people. Doctors often have tunnel vision when they are prescribing.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh man. I'm sorry. I have bad anxiety too which I stopped take My meds after they put me on thyroid meds because of the fast heart beat. It sucks when they don't listen. I hope you feel better and your psych or dr fix it. Having anxiety and depression is not fun and having hashi's doesn't help. :/. Feel better.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And what kind of doctor prescribed this, Tracilee?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Andros said:


> Oh, my gosh!!! Are you okay? Did you call your doctor? This is hopeless; totally hopeless.
> 
> I am so so sorry this happened to you and I hope everyone reads this post. Do your research. Do not put anything in your mouth until you know all the details via your insert, discussion w/pharmacist, Google it and more. Be especially careful w/OTC and herbal preparations!!


Thank you Andros. Im finally feeling better. I did call the doctor who prescribed it and was told agian to continue to take it regardless..so feeling hopless i called my cardiologist and asked his advice. He told me i was deffiently having a reaction and should not have of been on this on at all.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Mel1031 said:


> Oh man. I'm sorry. I have bad anxiety too which I stopped take My meds after they put me on thyroid meds because of the fast heart beat. It sucks when they don't listen. I hope you feel better and your psych or dr fix it. Having anxiety and depression is not fun and having hashi's doesn't help. :/. Feel better.


thank you!!


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> And what kind of doctor prescribed this, Tracilee?


My physcriast perscribed this medication. She gave it to me three months ago. And she asked what kind of thyroid diease i had before she gave it to me. I told her i had hashimotos and the response was im not fimilar with that one. lol so i told her what it was. She was adament that i did not have hyperthroid diease. i said its complicated..i can swing into a hyper. she didnt really understand. but when i went to see her thursday she convinced me that all my "reactions" are in my head please take it. So i did. And it did what it did. IN my research it clearly stated that people with tyroid diease shouldnt take it.

I dont know...but my cardiologist is not happy. He told me to find a new shrink. sorry for the long response


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tracilee,

Do you have any current labs with ranges you could share?

I found I had anxiety when my levels are too high.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Tracilee,
Bless your heart! I am soooo sorry you had this reaction! I second Andros - research every thing before you put it in your mouth! I really hope you are feeling better! God bless!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Tracilee wrote: "My physcriast perscribed this medication. She gave it to me three months ago. And she asked what kind of thyroid diease i had before she gave it to me. I told her i had hashimotos and the response was im not fimilar with that one. lol so i told her what it was. She was adament that i did not have hyperthroid diease. i said its complicated..i can swing into a hyper. she didnt really understand. but when i went to see her thursday she convinced me that all my "reactions" are in my head please take it. So i did. And it did what it did. IN my research it clearly stated that people with tyroid diease shouldnt take it. "

Your psychiatrist prescribed it? Is that correct? And the psychiatrist is not familiar with Hashimoto's?

Are you sure this is a board certified psychiatrist or that something wasn't misunderstood????


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Tracilee wrote: "My physcriast perscribed this medication. She gave it to me three months ago. And she asked what kind of thyroid diease i had before she gave it to me. I told her i had hashimotos and the response was im not fimilar with that one. lol so i told her what it was. She was adament that i did not have hyperthroid diease. i said its complicated..i can swing into a hyper. she didnt really understand. but when i went to see her thursday she convinced me that all my "reactions" are in my head please take it. So i did. And it did what it did. IN my research it clearly stated that people with tyroid diease shouldnt take it. "
> 
> Your psychiatrist prescribed it? Is that correct? And the psychiatrist is not familiar with Hashimoto's?
> 
> Are you sure this is a board certified psychiatrist or that something wasn't misunderstood????


Im very sure she is a board certified psychiatrist. She has prescrobed me things in the past that i have had reactions to. She dosent understand hashimotos diease but she does understand Hypothyroid and hyperthyroid. She was very adament in wanting to know that i was for sure not hyperthroid. And i told her that i could swing that way for a very short period. And she said ok well you dont have hyperthyroid you will be fine.

My cardiologist said i shouldnt have been prescribed it at all. I have a total of 4 doctors. I have my cardiologist, edno, reg. doc, and physcratrist. And any test or dx that i have they are all aware of. I keep all of them in the loop so that wires do not get crossed. But regardless they sometimes do.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Tracilee,
> 
> Do you have any current labs with ranges you could share?
> 
> I found I had anxiety when my levels are too high.


I do not have any current labs. The last was three months ago and my endo was happy with the way they where and with how i was feeling. So he said six months. Though i had planned on calling him on Monday anyway...i have been having hot flashes, sweating really really badly, shaky, and i havent been sleeping. So maybe im swinging. Im not sure, this is all new to me.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Texaschick said:


> Hi Tracilee,
> Bless your heart! I am soooo sorry you had this reaction! I second Andros - research every thing before you put it in your mouth! I really hope you are feeling better! God bless!


Thank you, I am feeling somewhat better. I use to always research everything i took even vitamins until my shrink told me not to that it was affecting my "reactions" to medication. But i have had reactions and gone to the er or doctor with them and the confrimed them. She is the only one who seems to think they are all in my head. I recetnly had a bad reaction to one of the calcium blockers my cardiologist gave me and was taken off completly.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> Im very sure she is a board certified psychiatrist. She has prescrobed me things in the past that i have had reactions to. She dosent understand hashimotos diease but she does understand Hypothyroid and hyperthyroid. She was very adament in wanting to know that i was for sure not hyperthroid. And i told her that i could swing that way for a very short period. And she said ok well you dont have hyperthyroid you will be fine.
> 
> My cardiologist said i shouldnt have been prescribed it at all. I have a total of 4 doctors. I have my cardiologist, edno, reg. doc, and physcratrist. And any test or dx that i have they are all aware of. I keep all of them in the loop so that wires do not get crossed. But regardless they sometimes do.


This is not reassuring as a psychiatrist is a medical doctor first and then they go on to seek a degree in psychiatry. She should know thyroid stuff.

You may wish to seek out another as this one does not instill much confidence. Her cure might be to kill you and that is no joke.


----------

